# here is how to grow "single cola only monsters"



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

This is the easiest and most effective way to grow more plants effectively that i have possibly seen.

More plants= more bud with the same light compared to less plants and training.

enjoy!

hxxttp://www.freecannabis.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64


----------



## LassChance (May 3, 2009)

That was interesting.  Has anybody done this recently?  Does it work with Sativa, too?  The writer only spoke of using it for Indica strains.
How much weight do you get from one of those "baseball bats"? Clearly you could get a LOTTA plants under one light. Id like to hear from someone's who's done it?

Lass


----------



## astrobud (May 3, 2009)

hey bonez is that jp or ma in your avatar?


----------



## zipflip (May 3, 2009)

i wondered how some grew them single cola lookin bad mommas... now i know lol. thx bonez.
  so far im a fan of the tien em down method(LST) 
  i topped 2 an they cam in like expected (jus fine double tops on em now) but the tops new tops seem a bit flimsier than the single top ones.
  cant say i dig toppin or not really but i can say i have successfully topped a plant without kilin it. lol.  
  actually i just grabbed the tips an pinched em off wit my fingernails an that was it an 2 weeks later got two more fuill tops.  really no skill involved if ya ask me. lol
  but i do wanna try these single cola tyle one time.  
  i guess maybe i am a control freak. lol  i like the idea of manipulating the way they grow i guess. just might be my calling on the mj growin deal i think.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> hey bonez is that jp or ma in your avatar?



sorry, its david gilmour.


Glad you guys liked the link.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 3, 2009)

Kool link JBonez I myself have done this in the past, but only on outdoor grows makes it eaiser to hide the plant. And yes they will get as big if not bigger than baseball bats. Done them in my veggie garden, from 20 feet away they did'nt even look like traditional MJ plants...take care..PS David Gilmour/Pink Floyd ROCK....


----------



## PencilHead (May 4, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> sorry, its david gilmour.
> 
> 
> Glad you guys liked the link.


 
It really looks a lot like Kurt Cobain right before the big bang.  Very weird.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 4, 2009)

Back in the day, we grew only in 4'x4' trays with 4" rockwool cubes.
We would throw 40 in a tray and strip em up so that only the Main stalk was left. We allways acheioved our weight goal and the herb was just fine.

Now that the law has changed in Cali, since '96, I now do ALOT less plants, 9-10 per 4'x4' tray and get the same results. Just a little training and evening of the canopy, more veg time gave us the same yeilds, but BETTER bud, as the plants were bigger and healthier, the Bud followed suit.

So, tit for tat. Stayin' within Cali law made me go with less numbers and just bigger plants. Patience was the hardest thing to learn.


----------



## astrobud (May 4, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> sorry, its david gilmour.
> man that was a long time ago, thanks.i was thinking john pettruci(dream theater) or mikal akerfeld  (opeth)


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to give it a go, thanks, JB!


----------



## skallie (May 4, 2009)

is lyfr still about on mp as he did my style of single colas grows lots of plants whatever method you want hydro/soil whatever and i just placed into flower at 4-6" high and all indica influenced strains artic sun critical mass power plant and always got at week 5-6 over half oz of rock solid bud never let them go beyond this as i was a bit worried due to the density of the fatassed cola it would possibly get budrot.

in fact im now going to start another single cola grow tonight just for entertainment purposes with 2 x uk cheese new thread starting in an hour.

lol

skallie


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 4, 2009)

Im right in the middle of trying this out myself, im very curios to see how it works. I have 10 ww in a 2x2 ebb and flow tray, about a week and two days in.


----------



## JBonez (May 4, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Im right in the middle of trying this out myself, im very curios to see how it works. I have 10 ww in a 2x2 ebb and flow tray, about a week and two days in.



pics?


----------



## Jibber (May 4, 2009)

I was under the assumption you weren't supposed to trim anything during flowering(other than dead leaves) due to stress and it takes away from flower production.!?.

Am I wrong?


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

i assumed the same  as well. but also i assume that by eliminating  wat would be sites for buds would just direct and devote its attention to the existing ites left


----------



## JBonez (May 4, 2009)

Jibber said:
			
		

> I was under the assumption you weren't supposed to trim anything during flowering(other than dead leaves) due to stress and it takes away from flower production.!?.
> 
> Am I wrong?



essentially, you are removing the lower side growth tips, effectively topping that branch.

Sure, its got to be some kind of stress, but we are pruning for results.

Removing the growth tips leaving one internode, will assure the bud climbs upward as it is 2 weeks or so into flowering.

Im guessing this applies to clones, at least how im describing it, that way you can get more plants in there with bigger fatter colas.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

cut all the extra BUT the fan leaves. when your not really loosing much of anything..


----------



## slowmo77 (May 8, 2009)

i've grown a single cola plant or two in the past but im not sure how i feel about doing all that trimming during flowering. seems like it would benifit the grower and the plant to do it just before flowering since all the stretch the first two weeks is vertical. plus doin the trimming in veg would allow the plant to recover from the stress before flowering. its not that i'd worry so much about the plant going hermie (but i would) but it seems like trimming during flowering would cause the plant to take longer to flower. jmo i could be way off on this.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2009)

Cool thread.


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 14, 2009)

awe this is awesome lol. ive always wondered about those :aok: :bong: im gonna try that with a couple clones, thanks!


----------



## purplephazes (May 14, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> sorry, its david gilmour.
> 
> 
> :holysheep: I thought we may have been brothers from a different mother  ! (it seems now that me and gills could be related  ) damn i'm sexy !  oh and thanx for the Bat link  Interesting JBonez ! Peace !


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've grown a single cola plant or two in the past but im not sure how i feel about doing all that trimming during flowering. seems like it would benifit the grower and the plant to do it just before flowering since all the stretch the first two weeks is vertical. plus doin the trimming in veg would allow the plant to recover from the stress before flowering. its not that i'd worry so much about the plant going hermie (but i would) but it seems like trimming during flowering would cause the plant to take longer to flower. jmo i could be way off on this.


 

Just curious..I was under the assumption by some of the threads Ive read in here about Hermies,,is that the only thing that can cause a Hermi as far as stress goes,,was Light Leaks. Is this not true?


----------



## slowmo77 (May 15, 2009)

i think if you cause to much stress of any kind, it can cause a plant to hermie. its how much stress it takes to make it hermie. to much trimming during flowering could cause it.  plus based on what i've read trimming during flowering can cause the plant to take longer to finish due to stress. thats just me though.


----------



## zipflip (May 16, 2009)

i do know that i took 2 of same strain and one i topped  bout 2 weeks before i put into 12/12 and topped one seems to be slow and  behind the one that wasnt topped


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i think if you cause to much stress of any kind, it can cause a plant to hermie. its how much stress it takes to make it hermie. to much trimming during flowering could cause it. plus based on what i've read trimming during flowering can cause the plant to take longer to finish due to stress. thats just me though.


 
Ya,, see I asked this question once cause I had one of my clones Hermie on me at 7.5 weeks into Flower. I havent had the problem since,,but I made sure by resealing everything again. Hell,, a chigger with a flashlight couldnt get in my Flower box.
 Still,,, I think it was stressed by a PH problem my wife had while I was gone outta town working. But I was told that the only way to stress a plant into Herming is with Light Leaks. So now I am confussed. For one I have never had a Hermie before that,,and I have trimed off Buds many times on my Girls,,to smoke cause I ran out,, and I have removed bottom limbs that were not getting much light and the buds were too small. Not one time did they Hermie. So I am all ears on this subject.


----------



## zipflip (May 16, 2009)

i'm no dr. of hermies cowboy  but i keep hearin how peole get hermies half way thru flowering or near the end and ya kow,... i havent even been bother to keep a real indepth clower look at the innards since they started buddin to keep tabs n see that they not hermiein on me too.
  but ya knwo, i've also read many times on hear as well as other places that it could be a possiblity, tho not proven to my knowledge, that hermies could be a trait(?) of them feminized seeds. like ya more likely to get female or herm over male...
  and after all ive ever read before.  even when i got curious as to why the moonlight doesnt cause herms outdoors etc... i just cant see how some "chiggers" of light(tho not good) wont cause mj normally to herm butmore of like a steady lite leak of a spectrum and luminousity that is enough to tip taht bar for the plant to notice it.
  idk  sorry im pretty out it right now. but this hermie thing always  attracts my attention for some reason.. lol


----------



## slowmo77 (May 16, 2009)

all plants can hermie.... its caused by stress. stress is anything that causes harm to the plant that would make it have to heal itself. light leaks, to much trimming, poor soil conditions. the list goes on and on. light leaks are the most common reasons for hermies but not the only reasons. i've trimmed plants in flowering and not had any problems. but every strain is different in the degree of how much stress it takes to hermie. some can take the trimming and some can. but imho its not worth the risk to trim during flowering. do a search about trimming during flowering and see what comes up. im sure you'll find something that says a little of both. as always its up to you to decide what works for you. but after all the time and work we put into growing the great plants its not worth the risk to me.. again this is all an opinion and should not be takin as fact


----------



## zipflip (May 16, 2009)

all my girls are gona proble hermie by time they finish up all.  after all the stres i put them under. LOL
  if i were married to these girls they woulda divorced an up n left my *** by now  haha
 for 1 i do have crap soil. and it harden liek a brick now between waterings. or actually it my fault. i never put near as much perlite as i shoulda for sure.  like 4 quarts to all my medium i had for 12 plants lol.  
  i learned tho.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 16, 2009)

Jibber said:
			
		

> I was under the assumption you weren't supposed to trim anything during flowering(other than dead leaves) due to stress and it takes away from flower production.!?.
> 
> Am I wrong?


 
That is correct to a point.  However, if you look at a plant when it has just begun to flower that was not LST'd or trimmed any in VEG, you can see the lower branches stretching out and away from the base of the plant and up.  Cutting away these shoots at the onset of flower will simply cause the plant to focus it's growth in other available areas.  You are trimming away branches that are usually very low on the plant and get a lot less light due to being further away from your light source AND being shaded by higher leaves and branches on the plant.  Removing them early allows for more space in the room and focuses the plants energy to higher points on the plant closer to the light already.  You also do not waste the plants energy developing the lower "trash nugs" that usually end up not having much eye appeal anyway.  I would sacrifice these for more weight in the cola any day.


----------



## JBonez (May 17, 2009)

i do all my pruning two weeks into flower, i dont see how people couldnt do it like that.

I mean, why hold out on all the fluffy, airy popcorn bud???????

cut that crap off, heck i cut off half the lower growth two weeks in, that way i got all my foliage receiving maximum lumen output.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of 1 of my single cola plants from a few grows back. All my trimming was done during Vegging period, but as stated before I would not see the harm of trimming the lower branches during the 1st 2 weeks of flower (clones:hubba And I would not worry about the plant turning to a shim if done in this time period.  This is at about 4 weeks into flower and by the time she finished she had the girth of a soda can from top to bottom, yield was a touch over 4 oz dried and cured. She was a papaya if I remember right, but any ways thought I would throw in a pic of my single cola monster. This was grown in FFOF and FF trio nute pack, using 400watt hps, hope you enjoy...take care..


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> all plants can hermie.... its caused by stress. stress is anything that causes harm to the plant that would make it have to heal itself. light leaks, to much trimming, poor soil conditions. the list goes on and on. light leaks are the most common reasons for hermies but not the only reasons. i've trimmed plants in flowering and not had any problems. but every strain is different in the degree of how much stress it takes to hermie. some can take the trimming and some can. but imho its not worth the risk to trim during flowering. do a search about trimming during flowering and see what comes up. im sure you'll find something that says a little of both. as always its up to you to decide what works for you. but after all the time and work we put into growing the great plants its not worth the risk to me.. again this is all an opinion and should not be takin as fact


 
Makes since to me Bro. Thats why I always ask questions. Thank You


----------

